# Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen



## Soulsnap (20. Oktober 2011)

*Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Die Gruppe Br1cksqu4d hat gestern einige Mitglieder der Hackergruppen Anonymous und Lulzsec geleakt sowie viele private infos zu ihnen. Mit dabei sind Profile auf diversen Seiten, chatlogs und vieles mehr. Darunter befindet sich einiges sehr Brisantes Material welches die Mitglieder der besagten Gruppen Moralisch sowie Strafrechtlich stark belasten dürfte. Die Gruppe Br1cksqu4d hat Anonymous und Lulzsec infiltriert und informationen gesammelt da sie nicht mit den Aktionen der hacker einverstanden sind.

Quelle:

paste.org.ru

Meine Meinung dazu:
Auf der einen Seite ist das ja ganz gut, wenn man sich durch liest was vor allem der user Wolfy da von sich gibt ist das schon echt ein hartes Ding. Gegen solche leute muss man einfach vorgehen auf die eine oder andere weise. Ich sehe diese hackergruppen immer mit gemischten Gefühlen. Sie geben vor nichts böses im Sinn zu haben und bringen auch teilweise wirklich gute Aktionen, allerdings gibt es auch immer schwarze Schafe unter ihnen. Klar darf man nicht alle unter einen Hut stecken anonymous ist eine ziemlich offene breit gefächerte Gruppe in der die einen meist nichts mit den anderen zu tun haben. Jeder von uns kann Mitglied bei denen sein. Ich finde es gut das gerade solche mitglieder jetzt öffentlich bloßgestellt werden als das was sie sind. Blackhats die vorgeben Whitehats zu sein und sich unter dem Deckmantel Anonymous im Netz ihren fragwürdigen Hobbys hingeben...


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Is ja ne Hammerladung privater Daten! Von Adresse bis Geburtsdatum und Eltern, etc..


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Selbst schuld haben Sie.


----------



## Rizoma (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Nice 1 hoffentlich werden die demnächst gesiebte Luft atmen bei den scheiß den sie alles verbockt haben. Denn was wirklich nützliches haben die ja eh nie gemacht bzw. vorgehabt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Infos von Hackern wurden geleaked... Sie selbst machen ja quasi dasselbe, also sind sie auch irgendwie selbst Schuld.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Hackslash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Wenn man sich das so durchliest, stellt man fest das über einige rein gar keine Infos vorhanden sind


----------



## Hideout (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Somit sind Br1cksqu4d auch nicht besser als Anonymous oder Lulzsec. Die Liste ist schon beeindruckend.. wenn alles daran stimmt.


----------



## Sinister213 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Also was bei manchen von denen los ist 



> --------
> Foxboron
> --------
> 
> ...


----------



## scythe92 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Oh man, da sind ja die allerletzten Freaks bei 


> Emo faggot that lives with his parents and cries to #school about how unfair his life is. Likes to have cybersex with other dudes. Gay furry programmer (literally) that wears Guy Fawkes masks to parties.     Still plays pokemon on gameboy


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Ich finde die Sachen über den Wolfy am schlimmsten.... Will das gar nicht erst zitieren...


----------



## Cionara (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Jetzt können die mal selber sehen wie es ist gehackt zu werden. Aber die Familien hätten die vielleicht nicht unbedingt erwähnen müssen.

Was manche da machen ist ja wohl abartig. Profile von kleinen Kinden hacken um an Nacktbilder zu kommen....


----------



## scythe92 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Das ist ja zum Teil noch harmlos. Und beim download sind auch von einer names selkie (von school4lulz) Nacktbilder dabei, wo die an sich herumfumm... *hust*


----------



## Fuzi0n (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Lol, geschieht ihnen recht. 

Ein Hackeridiot ist auch Mitglied der Idiotenpartei (Piraten)... das ist auch nicht verwunderlich. Vielleicht hofft er, dass die Piraten an die Macht kommen, damit er ohne bestraft zu werden alles hacken kann.


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Lol, geschieht ihnen recht.
> 
> Ein Hackeridiot ist auch Mitglied der Idiotenpartei (Piraten)... das ist auch nicht verwunderlich. Vielleicht hofft er, dass die Piraten an die Macht kommen, damit er ohne bestraft zu werden alles hacken kann.



obs ihnen recht geschieht oder nicht sei dahingestellt, da erlaube ich mir kein urteil und es steht hier auch keinem zu, darüber zu urteilen, zumal niemand beweisen kann das diese daten echt sind oder sich nur die nächste gruppe profilieren will. herrlich zu sehn, wie selbstgerecht und kurzsichtig einige hier sind.

aber die derzeit einzig brauchbare alternative, zu den angestammten wirklichen idiotenparteien, als ebensolche zu betiteln, die hackern freies politisches geleit verschaffen wollen und so, ist echt mail FAIL^10, da hat wer anscheinend null plan von den piraten und wählt wohl lieber npd oder war es cdu/csu?


----------



## xenos1 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Bin ich blöd oder warum kann ich nachvollziehen, wo ihr die Infos lest  Wenn ich auf die Seite ausm 1. Post gehe komm ich auf die verlinkte Seite, jedoch kommt wenn ich mich da durchklickt nur irgendne Programmiersprache oder ähnliches nicht zu verstehendes Zeugs 

Was mach ich hier falsch? Würds auch mal gern lesen können ^^


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Wenn jemand die Daten der Eltern veröffentlicht, kommt das ja schon einem Racheakt gleich.
Was bitte können die denn dafür, daß die volljährigen Kinder Bockmist machen?


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

@xenos1
Schau's dir nochmal an, das ist schon der richtige Text, hat zwar vom Aussehen her Ähnlichkeiten mit "Programmiersprache" , aber da steht alles drin


----------



## Fuzi0n (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

@Cosmas
Lol, meinst du etwa ein Hacker kann unmöglich Mitglied der Piratenpartei sein...? 

Aber ich finde es auch sehr komisch, dass du die CDU/CSU mit der NPD vergleichst.... schließlich haben doch die Piraten mehrere NPD-Mitglieder (kaum verwunderlich) in ihre Reihen aufgenommen... Wer hatte also nochmal Null-Plan?


----------



## dr_breen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Und eine Antwort:

Fail dox of Power2All - Pastebin.com


----------



## Ahab (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Schon sehr gruselig das alles...



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sachen über den Wolfy am schlimmsten.... Will das gar nicht erst zitieren...


 
Besser is... Das geht echt unter die Haut.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Ich Frage mich wie tief das Niveau ist wenn sie die Eltern dort mit auf zählen.


----------



## Fuzi0n (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Ahab schrieb:


> Schon sehr gruselig das alles...
> Besser is... Das geht echt unter die Haut.


 


Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sachen über den Wolfy am schlimmsten.... Will das gar nicht erst zitieren...


 Ich hoffe, dass die spärlichen Infos reichen um den kranken ******* zu erwischen. Was der macht ist echt übel, sowas zu lesen geht bei mir jedes Mal richtig unter die Haut.


----------



## Green.Tea (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich finde die Sachen über den Wolfy am schlimmsten.... Will das gar nicht erst zitieren...


 
Krasser Tüp, hab grade mal nen bischen geblättert ohne den comment hier vorher zulesen aber der ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen ..... echt wiederlich !


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Die "gedoxten" sind recht bekannt in der Anon-Szene..
Aber nichts wirklich extremes dabei.


----------



## Rabi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Die Kiddies sollen solche Aktionen wie PSN durchgezogen haben?


----------



## Regza (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Komische Gestalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Autsch, ich würde da nur noch unter dem Teppich laufen wollen. Man kann da nur hoffen das die Sachen an der richtigen Stelle landen und es entsprechend ahnden


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll.
Ich wage es auch nicht zu beurteilen.
Jedem sollte klar sein (auch wenn anscheinend Jasper Lingers geantwortet hat), das man sich nicht sicher sein kann, ob die Daten echt oder gefälscht/ausgedacht sind (auch "Jaspers" Antwort könnte ein Fake sein, damit es so aussieht, als wären die Daten echt).
Also erstmal sind die Daten mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Und sollte da doch was Wahres dran sein, dann finde ich das Nennen von Verwandten unter aller Sau. Dann sind wie wirklich nicht besser als Anon.


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Oktober 2011)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll.
> Ich wage es auch nicht zu beurteilen.
> Jedem sollte klar sein (auch wenn anscheinend Jasper Lingers geantwortet hat), das man sich nicht sicher sein kann, ob die Daten echt oder gefälscht/ausgedacht sind (auch "Jaspers" Antwort könnte ein Fake sein, damit es so aussieht, als wären die Daten echt).
> Also erstmal sind die Daten mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Und sollte da doch was Wahres dran sein, dann finde ich das Nennen von Verwandten unter aller Sau. Dann sind wie wirklich nicht besser als Anon.



Die Daten sind leider echt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Und wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Oktober 2011)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?



Weil diese Leute recht bekannt in der Anon Szene sind & einige ihre Real Infos nicht mal verbergen.

Jeder in Anonops #Germany kennt die richtige Identität von CB3ROB.

Außerdem kenne ich ein Großteil der Personen, die in die dieser Liste aufgeführt  ist & kann dir somit zu 99% sagen das die Infos richtig sind.


----------



## axxo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Das sind niemals die Leute die für die großen Hacks verantwortlich sind. Das sind lediglich ein paar Kiddies und Deppen die sich nicht richtig schützen können (benutzen ja sogar ihre Realen Nachnamen in Profilen von Facebook die auf Lulzsec hinweisen). 

Tun mir aber keine Sekunde leid, so Leute gehören bestraft, auch deren Eltern gehören bestraft, weil solch dumme Kinder ertränkt man normalerweise bevor sie alt genug werden können, um irgendwo Schaden anzurichten !!


----------



## Aufpassen (20. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind niemals die Leute die für die großen Hacks verantwortlich sind. Das sind lediglich ein paar Kiddies und Deppen die sich nicht richtig schützen können (benutzen ja sogar ihre Realen Nachnamen in Profilen von Facebook die auf Lulzsec hinweisen).
> !



Das ist doch klar.

Die Leute in der Liste sind Channel Trolle oder Leute die nach Aufmerksamkeit aus sind..

Die wahren "Hacker" halten sich bedeckt, ändern oft ihren Namen & haben ihren eigenen Channel..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Weil diese Leute recht bekannt in der Anon Szene sind & einige ihre Real Infos nicht mal verbergen.
> 
> Jeder in Anonops #Germany kennt die richtige Identität von CB3ROB.
> 
> Außerdem kenne ich ein Großteil der Personen, die in die dieser Liste aufgeführt  ist & kann dir somit zu 99% sagen das die Infos richtig sind.





axxo schrieb:


> Das sind niemals die Leute die für die großen Hacks verantwortlich sind. Das sind lediglich ein paar Kiddies und Deppen die sich nicht richtig schützen können (benutzen ja sogar ihre Realen Nachnamen in Profilen von Facebook die auf Lulzsec hinweisen).
> 
> Tun mir aber keine Sekunde leid, so Leute gehören bestraft, auch deren Eltern gehören bestraft, weil solch dumme Kinder ertränkt man normalerweise bevor sie alt genug werden können, um irgendwo Schaden anzurichten !!


 

Manchmal ist es besser, einfach mal den Mund zu halten.
Ich sollte das jetzt zum Beispiel tun, wenn ich axxos oder Aufpassens Beiträge lese.
Allerdings hätte axxo oder Aufpassen sich das vielleicht auch zu Herzen nehmen sollen.
Gewisse Dinge denkt man vielleicht - aber man spricht sie nicht aus, geschweige denn, man schreibt sie, festgehalten für die Ewigkeit, nieder.



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar.
> 
> Die Leute in der Liste sind Channel Trolle oder Leute die nach Aufmerksamkeit aus sind..
> 
> Die wahren "Hacker" halten sich bedeckt, ändern oft ihren Namen & haben ihren eigenen Channel.


Das macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer. Dann werden mit der Veröffentlichung dieser Liste Menschen öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt, deren einziges Verbrechen es ist, Channel Trolle zu sein oder, weil sie sich in entsprechenden Channel rumtreiben, cool sein zu wollen? Abgesehen davon ist die Liste dann doch nicht "echt", weil es nicht die Daten der richtigen "Hacker" sind.


----------



## axxo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Und, drückt der Heiligenschein bei dir schon oder sitzt er noch ganz locker  ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Gewisse Dinge denkt man vielleicht - aber man spricht sie nicht aus, geschweige denn, man schreibt sie, festgehalten für die Ewigkeit, nieder.


 und vor allem zitiert man sie nicht auch noch, damit die betroffenen schreiber vollends den den zugriff darauf verlieren.


----------



## Cola_Colin (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Wo ist das Problem damit festzustellen, dass das nur eine Liste von Trollen ist ?
Außer diesem Wolfy ist mir beim drüberschauen nichts aufgefallen, was ich als wirklich negativ empfinden würde. Keine Ahnung worüber hier so eine Aufregung verbreitet wird, oder hab ich was überlesen ? 
Außer vielleicht, dass die Infos höchst subjektiv sind, scheinbar 90% von Anon "gay" sind und dies scheinbar als negativ gewertet wird und sowieso alles was die Leute tun möglichst negativ betrachtet wird. Das die dann auch gleich noch Freunde und Familie der Ziele darstellen ist ebenfalls schlicht negativer als was über die Leute dort bekannt gemacht wird.
Dann kommt noch dazu, dass vermutlich ein Großteil der Infos entweder veraltet ist oder gar nicht stimmt. Lustig auch die Angabe von IPs. Als ob die sich nie ändern würden.

Die Liste ist Schwachfug von aufmerksamkeits geilen Spinnern, mehr nicht. 

@axxo: Du bildest dir also ein Urteil über Leute, von denen du nichts kennst außer einer offensichtlich stark subjektiven und vermutlich sehr fehlerhafter Textdatei ? Na gute Nacht.


----------



## axxo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

@Cola_wasauchimmer:Ich bilde gar nichts,der einzige der sich ein Urteil aus wenigen Zeilen bildet bist du gerade. Also psssst. Danke 

Wer die Ironie in meinem Beitrag nicht herauslesen kann, den werd ich nicht noch extra drauf hinweisen.


----------



## Dragon70 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Das geschieht denen ganz Rech, dass einzigste was mich stört ist, dass sie die Familienmidglieder aufgelistet haben.

MFG Dragon


----------



## Cola_Colin (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



axxo schrieb:


> @Cola_wasauchimmer:Ich bilde gar nichts,der einzige der sich ein Urteil aus wenigen Zeilen bildet bist du gerade. Also psssst. Danke
> 
> Wer die Ironie in meinem Beitrag nicht herauslesen kann, den werd ich nicht noch extra drauf hinweisen.


 
Tschuldige, dass ich ich Ironie aus reinem Text nich richtig herauslesen kann. Gerade weil sehr viele Leute so einen Mist schreiben und es da recht schwer ist eine Unterscheidung zwischen Scherz und nicht Scherz zu machen. Imho gibt es einfach einfach Grenzen über was man Scherze macht und über was nicht. Zumindest in einem Umfeld in dem es schlicht kaum möglich ist, die eigentliche Meinung durch Gesten, Mimik oder Tonfall offenzulegen.

Ja, ich habe versucht mir eine Meinung zu den paar Zeilen Text die du geschrieben hast zu bilden. Der kleine Unterschied hier ist, dass ich einen Text von dir gelesen habe und daraus eine Bewertung über deine Meinung gemacht habe und auch nur diese eine Meinung, die in deinem Text dargestellt war. 
Was ich kritisiert habe, ist das sich scheinbar Leute eine Meinung über wildfremde Personen aus einem Text bilden, der nicht von den betroffenen Personen selber stammt. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Aber du hast ja eh nur einen schlechten Scherz gemacht, also wieso jetzt darüber streiten


----------



## PixelSign (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

über solche nachrichten kann ich mich nur freuen da ich gerade selbst davon betroffen bin, dass unbefugte geld per lastschrift von meinem konto abbuchen. bisher waren das schon über 200€ und da hört der spaß auf da das regelmäßig passiert. jetzt darf ich mir ein neues konto einrichten nur weil meine daten irgendwie ins internet und damit in die falschen hände gelangt sind. für immer einknasten solche affen!


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



PixelSign schrieb:


> über solche nachrichten kann ich mich nur freuen da ich gerade selbst davon betroffen bin, dass unbefugte geld per lastschrift von meinem konto abbuchen. bisher waren das schon über 200€ und da hört der spaß auf da das regelmäßig passiert. jetzt darf ich mir ein neues konto einrichten nur weil meine daten irgendwie ins internet und damit in die falschen hände gelangt sind. für immer einknasten solche affen!



wegen 200€?
das is diebstahl und nu? kein grund hier so selbstgerecht und ohne fakten urteilen zu wollen. wenn du das zur regelmässigkeit hast verkommen lassen, dann is das sogar eher deine eigene schuld.
wer weiss wo deine daten abgefangen wurden, was du an schnüffelsoftware aufm rechner hast, wer deine daten noch so kennt, wem du sie vielleicht sogar mal gegeben hast, mit wem davon du vielleicht stress hast oder wer davon junkie oder so is und kohle brauch oder wer sie evtl an dubiose firmen verkauft hat?
ausserdem kannst du sowas zurückbuchen lassen, ggf lastschriften für denjenigen sperren lassen und anzeige erstatten...und nen neues konto einrichten is ja auch nen absoluter gewaltakt, is klar.
eingeknastet gehört, wer sowas fordert und nicht auf seine sachen/daten aufpasst und sich regelmässig beklauen lässt, ohne was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



PixelSign schrieb:


> über solche nachrichten kann ich mich nur freuen da ich gerade selbst davon betroffen bin, dass unbefugte geld per lastschrift von meinem konto abbuchen. bisher waren das schon über 200€ und da hört der spaß auf da das regelmäßig passiert. jetzt darf ich mir ein neues konto einrichten nur weil meine daten irgendwie ins internet und damit in die falschen hände gelangt sind. für immer einknasten solche affen!


 
Soll das ein Ausdruck davon sein, dass du nur sehen möchtest, wie irgendwer für den Diebstahl deines Geldes bestraft wird, egal ob er etwas damit zu tun hatte ?  Es ist doch gar nicht weiter bekannt ob die Leute, die in dieser Datei stehen irgendetwas in der Richtung getan haben ?


----------



## speedi3 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Mal überlegen ob der Leak villeicht eine Antwort auf die Sprengung des KiPo Rings ist.... In solchen Szenen bestimmt denkbar.


----------



## PixelSign (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Cosmas schrieb:


> wegen 200€?
> das is diebstahl und nu? kein grund hier so selbstgerecht und ohne fakten urteilen zu wollen. wenn du das zur regelmässigkeit hast verkommen lassen, dann is das sogar eher deine eigene schuld.
> wer weiss wo deine daten abgefangen wurden, was du an schnüffelsoftware aufm rechner hast, wer deine daten noch so kennt, wem du sie vielleicht sogar mal gegeben hast, mit wem davon du vielleicht stress hast oder wer davon junkie oder so is und kohle brauch oder wer sie evtl an dubiose firmen verkauft hat?
> ausserdem kannst du sowas zurückbuchen lassen, ggf lastschriften für denjenigen sperren lassen und anzeige erstatten...und nen neues konto einrichten is ja auch nen absoluter gewaltakt, is klar.
> eingeknastet gehört, wer sowas fordert und nicht auf seine sachen/daten aufpasst und sich regelmässig beklauen lässt, ohne was zu unternehmen.



es ist doch eines bekannt, diese gruppen sind unter anderem dafür verantwortlich das private daten, darunter auch kontonummern, von servern entwendet und veröffentlicht wurden. mir ist durchaus bewusst wie ich mit meinen privaten daten umzugehen hab und diese möglichst schütze. aber wenn datensätze von anbietern entwedet werden, bin ich als kunde völlig machtlos. und glaub mir, ich bin bestimmt nicht so dämlich und zeige meine kontodaten in der weltgeschichte rum. zurückbuchen und sperren lassen schön und gut. nur blöd wenn bereits ein 3. konto von mir abbucht. anzeige erstatten? gegen unbekannt? in welcher welt lebst du eigentlich? wahrscheinlich müssen diejenigen die solche hackergruppierungen auch noch verteidigen und die schuld bei den geschädigten suchen, selbst erfahren wie es ist wenn das erarbeitete geld plötzlich von unbekannten abgebucht wird...


----------



## Andrej (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Über manche steht da sehr viel.Die Namen von allen Verwandten.
Ist das eine russische Gruppe?Da die Seite auf .ru endet.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Oktober 2011)

Ohne richtige (!!!) Beweise glaube ich davon nichts! Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen Anonymus ist keine Gruppe. Das ist nur Tarnung denn als das war ich.  So jetzt glaubt mir das jeder! 
Mal ehrlich. Ohne Handfeste beweise kann niemand (!) sagen ob diese Infos echt oder unecht sind.


----------



## evosociety (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ohne richtige (!!!) Beweise glaube ich davon nichts! Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen Anonymus ist keine Gruppe. Das ist nur Tarnung denn als das war ich.  So jetzt glaubt mir das jeder!
> Mal ehrlich. Ohne Handfeste beweise kann niemand (!) sagen ob diese Infos echt oder unecht sind.


 
Ich kann dir sagen das ein Großteil der Infos stimmt, alles was nicht stimmt ist Aktualitätssache. By the way wolfy ist nur ein Troll und leecher.


Ich versteh nicht was die BR1CKSQU4D Scriptkiddies jetzt genau davon haben?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Wenn ich lese was hir einige schreiben könnte man fast glauben die kennen solche Hacker oder sind selber welche

Wegen mir können die gerne mehr Namen veröffentlichen


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Oktober 2011)

@ evo 
Beweise?
Wie schon gesagt ohne Beweise das diese Infos echt sind glaube ich es einfach nicht.
Ich kann auch sagen ich komme von einer Hackergruppe und diese Leute machen dies und das.
Naja kann mir ja auch egal sein.
Falls es echt ist...stellt euch nicht so an! Klar sind die Infos schlimm aber sowas ist kein Einzelfall! Diese ganzen Hackergruppen wollen sich sich nur gegenseitig fertig machen anstatt miteinander zu arbeiten.  Als Hacker könnte man vieles gutes tun aber nein man sucht nur nach Ruhm!


----------



## Rabi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese was hir einige schreiben könnte man fast glauben die kennen solche Hacker oder sind selber welche
> 
> Wegen mir können die gerne mehr Namen veröffentlichen


 Wenn ich das so lese könnte fast meinen du bist Teil der Szene, wenn du die Leute da eindeutig als Hacker bzw Straftäter bezeichnen kannst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Rabi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese könnte fast meinen du bist Teil der Szene, wenn du die Leute da eindeutig als Hacker bzw Straftäter bezeichnen kannst.


 

Und die hinter Anonymous stehen sind etwa keine? Aber immer schön die worte von anderen vertrehen, für mich klang es zum Teil eben so

und wo schreibe ich was mit Straftäter? wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Rabi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und die hinter Anonymous stehen sind etwa keine? Aber immer schön die worte von anderen vertrehen, für mich klang es zum Teil eben so
> 
> und wo schreibe ich was mit Straftäter? wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


 Du willst, dass mehr Namen veröffentlicht werden -> du gehst offenbar davon aus, dass das tatsächlich Hacker und somit Straftäter sind. Oder willst du etwa so private Daten von irgendwelchen x-bliebigen Leuten in die Öffentlichkeit pusten?

Natürlich sind die Leute hinter Anonymous kriminell, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Es geht gerade darum, ob diese Leute(von denen Informationen geleekt wurden) auch tatsächlich zu Anonymous gehören und an deren Aktionen beteiligt waren. Wenn nicht sind sie nämlich auch Opfer.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

@Rabi

Für den fall das die nicht dazu gehören ist es natürlich schlecht für die Familien bzw die einzellnen Leute, aber das werden wir sicher nicht so schnell erfahren. Weden mir kann ich auch gerne ganz auf Hacker verzichten aber das ist eher Wunschdenken


----------



## tils (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



PixelSign schrieb:


> über solche nachrichten kann ich mich nur freuen da ich gerade selbst davon betroffen bin, dass unbefugte geld per lastschrift von meinem konto abbuchen.


kann man doch zurckbuchen


----------



## Rabi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @Rabi
> 
> Für den fall das die nicht dazu gehören ist es natürlich schlecht für die Familien bzw die einzellnen Leute, aber das werden wir sicher nicht so schnell erfahren.


 Eben, deshalb sollte man mit vorschnellen Urteilen vorsichtig sein - mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

hmm mir fällt auf das viele denken anonymous ist eine reine hackergruppe. Dem ist nicht so! Es gibt unter dem namen anonymous weitaus mehr als nur hacker. Ein kleines Beispiel: Man kaufe sich eine guy fawkes Maske, gehe ins Stadtzentrum und verkünde seine Meinung zum aktuellen Thema Banken und ihre Macht. Schon kann man sich als Mitglied von Anonymous zählen. Die hacker tun nichts anderes, nur im Netz.
Anonymous ist kompliziert, genau wie wissenschaften kompliziert sind. Es ist sehr schwer die zusammenhänge zu erklären, wahrscheinlich würde ich es auch nicht hinbekommen das ganze so zu verdeutlichen das allen hier klar wird das man anonymous nicht auf eine gruppe von hackern reduzieren kann. Es gibt sehr viele gruppen innerhalb von anonymous die gar nichts miteinander zu tun haben aber alle irgendwie dazu gehören.... Also verteufelt nicht immer Anonymous als ganzes, sondern informiert euch bitte mal genau was Anonymous ist


----------



## Rabi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Also verteufelt nicht immer Anonymous als ganzes, sondern informiert euch bitte mal genau was Anonymous ist


 Wir halten also fest: Der einzige Zusammenhang zwischen den Anonymousern sind also die Bankenkritik und lächerliche Masken? Ahhh ja...und so was nennt sich dann eine "weltverändernde Bewegung"?
Hört sich eher wie die absurde Idee von ein paar 13jährigen Nerds an, die ein bisschen zu viel Hollywood abgekriegt haben. Ernstzunehmend klingt die ganze Sache jedenfalls bis hierhin definitiv nicht.


----------



## Hübie (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Schockierend wie viele Kinder da noch mit bei sind. Das erklärt auch dieses Verhalten.
An sich finde ich es gut Gegenspieler zu haben, denn sonst könnten Regierungen und Unternehmen alles machen was sie wollen - ohne das es jemand mitbekommt.
Es scheint wohl sowas wie einen Kodex bei Hackern zu geben.
Und wer mit dem Feuer spielt muss halt aufpassen sich nicht zu verbrennen


----------



## PixelSign (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



tils schrieb:


> kann man doch zurckbuchen


 
dafür ist mir meine tan liste zu schade... und täglich das konto nach unbefugten abbuchungen zu durchstöbern kommt nicht so toll


----------



## DUNnet (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

 Poserdoofies die ihre Daten preisgegeben haben, selber schuld.


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Or neee, im Ernst, das mit dem Wolfy.... *yuck*


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Ich kann es nicht glauben, dass manche von denen so dämlich sind und sich bei FB, Twitter etc. anmelden. Dabei denke ich mir - wenn ich schon solche Dinger drehe, dann im Internet und am Telefon privat nicht mehr machen als Pizza bestellen.

Naja, einen Kodex unter Hackern kann ich nicht erkennen, eher *Anarchie*. So wie ich das lese ist doch der einzige Grund, warum die Namen veröffentlicht wurden, zu beweisen dass das keine "echten Hacker" sind, sondern Poser. Dieses Squad ist also auch kein bisschen besser. Da liefert wohl jeder jeden ans Messer, wenn es ihm passt.
Wie heißt es doch, wenn zwei sicht streiten, freut sich der dritte - in dem Fall dürften das wohl die Bullen sein. Manche Probleme lösen sich wohl von selber...


----------



## Kötermän (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar.
> 
> Die Leute in der Liste sind Channel Trolle oder Leute die nach Aufmerksamkeit aus sind..
> 
> Die wahren "Hacker" halten sich bedeckt, ändern oft ihren Namen & haben ihren eigenen Channel..



Wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Ich finde schon komisch dass hier einige ein paar Kinder wegen ihren dummen Aussagen einsperren wollen. Wer hat als Kind oder Jugendlicher nicht viel extremen Scheiß gelabert um aufzufallen, und hat das gar nicht ernst gemeint? Und ihr wollt sie deswegen sofort einsperren? Ihr solltet euch mal unsere Azubis im Betrieb anhören, die wollt ihr bestimmt auch einsperren dafür?
Und dann regt ihr euch über unsere Regierung auf? Solche Aussagen wie eure zeigen schön dass unter euch sofort ein totalitärer Staat eingeführt werden würde...
Bei euren Aussagen wird mir Angst und Bange, und nicht bei denen von diesen aufmerksamkeitssuchenden Kindern da.


----------



## evosociety (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht glauben, dass manche von denen so dämlich sind und sich bei FB, Twitter etc. anmelden. Dabei denke ich mir - wenn ich schon solche Dinger drehe, dann im Internet und am Telefon privat nicht mehr machen als Pizza bestellen.


Dafür müssten sie erst mal "die" Hacker sein für die sie sich ausgeben.



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Naja, einen Kodex unter Hackern kann ich nicht erkennen, eher *Anarchie*. So wie ich das lese ist doch der einzige Grund, warum die Namen veröffentlicht wurden, zu beweisen dass das keine "echten Hacker" sind, sondern Poser. Dieses Squad ist also auch kein bisschen besser. Da liefert wohl jeder jeden ans Messer, wenn es ihm passt.
> Wie heißt es doch, wenn zwei sicht streiten, freut sich der dritte - in dem Fall dürften das wohl die Bullen sein. Manche Probleme lösen sich wohl von selber...



Den gibt's schon unter den großen. Aber lass die Kids sich doch austoben.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Da wird wohl in der einen oder anderen Familie bald der Sturm hinwegziehen....*noch ahnen sie ja nix*
Man...man...man...aber auch irgendwie Kindergarten,oder?


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

wie viele "Kids" in meinem Alter dabei sind  viele 94er Baujahr ^^ 

da stehen echt lustige Sachen 

EDIT: schreibt am besten nix über Wolfy, sonst artet das ganze (zurecht) aus und der Thread wird dicht gemacht


----------



## Cosmas (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

lustig finde ich bei der ganzen diskussion, wie selbstherrlich und selbstgerecht hier einige mittelaterliche methoden fordern, wie pranger (namen und co veröffentlichen ist nichts anderes) oder lebenslangen knast ohne beweise oder anklage und verhandlung.
dazu noch jeden anfahren, der nicht bei dieser lynchmob-justiz mitmacht und ihn symphatisant nennen oder unterstellen selbst hacker zu sein. das lässt ziemlich viele rückschlüsse zu und bringt defizite zu tage...sollte mal wer drüber nachdenken.
mancher hört sich hier echt an, wie so einige cdu oder csu politiker...


----------



## zweilinkehaende (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Also ich finde den Beitrag 



axxo schrieb:


> Tun mir aber keine Sekunde leid, so Leute gehören bestraft, auch deren Eltern gehören bestraft, weil solch dumme Kinder ertränkt man normalerweise bevor sie alt genug werden können, um irgendwo Schaden anzurichten !!


schlimmer als das was Wolfy geschrieben hat.
Über 90% der Pedophilen sind nicht fähig Recht von Unrecht zu unterscheiden und psychisch gestört.
Während ich denke, dass axxo das nicht von sich behaupten kann oder wird.

EDIT: Und selbst wenn das als Scherz gemeint war, wars falsch das zu schreiben.


----------



## axxo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Wenn auch nur einer hier denkt, ich würde das mit dem Ertränken von dummen Kindern auch nur Ansatzweise ernst meinen, hat für mich gut einen an der Waffel, mehr sag ich dazu jetzt auch gar nicht mehr.
Vielleicht hilft euch das ja ein wenig weiter: Zynismus


> Heute bezeichnet man als Zynismus zum einen eine Haltung, die in (oft absichtlich) verletzender Weise die Wertvorstellungen anderer herabsetzt oder missachtet und zum anderen auch eine Haltung, die moralische Werte grundsätzlich in Frage stellt und sich darüber hinaus manchmal auch über sie lustig macht.


Vielleicht hilft das ja meine Äußerung besser zu verstehen, aber wenn ihr euch die Mühe macht, mich verstehen zu wollen, auf wen zeigt ihr denn dann noch mit eurem pseudoliberalen Finger?

Wisst ihr, man kann alles falsch verstehen und es ins falsche Licht rücken, wenn man sich nur genug Mühe gibt!

Und solche Leute die Datenbanken hacken, Kreditkartendaten missbrauchen, Privatpersonen erheblich schädigen und offensichtlich auch noch einen unter sich dulden, der sich damit brüstet, auf Kinderpornographie abzufahren, soll ich die jetzt ernsthaft auch noch bemitleiden, wirklich? Das suche ich mir dann doch bitte selbst aus, wo ich da meine Grenze der Toleranz ziehe und wie ich über solche Leute urteile, danke!!!



> Über 90% der Pedophilen sind nicht fähig Recht von Unrecht zu unterscheiden und psychisch gestört.


Ja und weil sie nicht fähig sind Recht und Unrecht zu unterscheiden begehen die ihre Taten auch nicht so das man sie nicht dabei erwischen kann, ist schon klar.Die begehen ihre Taten bei vollem Bewusstsein,soviel ist mal sicher! Du willst mir doch nicht allen ernstes sagen, das bei 90% aller Pedophilen kein Unrechtbewusstsein vorhanden ist??
Wenn ich sowas schon lese wird mir komplett übel, vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein wenig mit den Opfern solcher Taten befassen, das sind nämlich die, die Hilfe und Verständnis brauchen, nicht die Täter. 
Und wenn jemand solche Taten auch noch herunterspielt, ist er für mich sogar noch Komplize solcher Dinge!
So liberales "die Pedophilen wissen eben nicht was sie da tun"-Geschwätz hilft doch keinem weiter,aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, das solche Diskussionen hier auch komplett gar nichts verloren haben,deswegen sollten wir das auch hierbei belassen bzw. kannst du dich gerne per PN melden falls du denkst es gäbe irgendwas zu besprechen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Oktober 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Ich finde schon komisch dass hier einige ein paar Kinder wegen ihren dummen Aussagen einsperren wollen. Wer hat als Kind oder Jugendlicher nicht viel extremen Scheiß gelabert um aufzufallen, und hat das gar nicht ernst gemeint? Und ihr wollt sie deswegen sofort einsperren? Ihr solltet euch mal unsere Azubis im Betrieb anhören, die wollt ihr bestimmt auch einsperren dafür?
> Und dann regt ihr euch über unsere Regierung auf? Solche Aussagen wie eure zeigen schön dass unter euch sofort ein totalitärer Staat eingeführt werden würde...
> Bei euren Aussagen wird mir Angst und Bange, und nicht bei denen von diesen aufmerksamkeitssuchenden Kindern da.



Du hast es noch nicht gemerkt? Was sowas angeht ist das PCGHX-Forum schlimmer als jeder CDU/CSU/NPD-Stammtisch.
Würden Leute wie PokerClock hier nicht immer aufräumen hätten wir wieder seitenweise Aufrufe/Befürwortungrn zur Lynchjustiz, Todesstrafen etc.

Rechtsstaatlichkeit is hier gaaaanz unbeliebt, das is so die richtige Law&Order-Fraktion.


----------



## Cosmas (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du hast es noch nicht gemerkt? Was sowas angeht ist das PCGHX-Forum schlimmer als jeder CDU/CSU/NPD-Stammtisch.
> Würden Leute wie PokerClock hier nicht immer aufräumen hätten wir wieder seitenweise Aufrufe/Befürwortungrn zur Lynchjustiz, Todesstrafen etc.
> 
> Rechtsstaatlichkeit is hier gaaaanz unbeliebt, das is so die richtige Law&Order-Fraktion.



tja leider ist es ja so, das genau das, dieses primitive, teils mittelalterliche denken, genau wie die emotionale manipulation, die damit einhergeht und gerne für vorgenannte missbraucht wird, auf breite zustimmung im "volk" trifft, was auch den erfolg, solcher teils offensichtlich menschen-und intelligenzfeindlicher individuen, ideen oder ganzer parteien erklärt.
lynchjustiz, pranger, lebenslanger kerker, schwanz ab und co, sind ja fast schon standard... dazu noch das immerwieder beliebte pseudo totschlagargument: "was aber wenn, du, deine kinder oder wer den du kennst betroffen ist/sind?"
nur das dies eben weder zum totschlagen, noch als argument tauglich ist, kapieren nur die wenigsten und die dürfen sich dann eben diesen ganzen BS anhören und werden dann gerne mal mit eben jenen, ob sie nur dumm, naiv über gestört bis hin zu absichtlich schwerstkriminell sind, gleichgestellt, da die primitivlinge unter uns, leider sehr zahlreich sind und dummheit wieder auf dem vormarsch ist und in einigen teilen D's sogar als cool gilt. 
ich durfte mir schon anhören, das simples vermitteltes wissen, zu einem bestimmten thema "klugscheisserei" wäre und ich mir nur "cool" vorkommen will, egal ob mir wer zuhört oder nicht, weil der rest wären ja nur "normale" leute und nicht solche "spinner" wie ich...und das von einem typen, der es nichtmal fertig brachte, meinen 1wort-nick nach 2 versuchen richtig (ab)zuschreiben... eigentlich unnötig zu erwähnen, das sich einige andere user, dadurch ebenfalls beleidigt fühlten, da sie nach seiner aussage ja alle, seiner vorstellung von "normal" entsprechen müssen und damit quasi doof wären...über das "danke" für's erklären von anderen, freut man sich dann umso mehr.


----------



## sucxevious (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Rabi schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest: Der einzige Zusammenhang zwischen den Anonymousern sind also die Bankenkritik und lächerliche Masken? Ahhh ja...und so was nennt sich dann eine "weltverändernde Bewegung"?
> Hört sich eher wie die absurde Idee von ein paar 13jährigen Nerds an, die ein bisschen zu viel Hollywood abgekriegt haben. Ernstzunehmend klingt die ganze Sache jedenfalls bis hierhin definitiv nicht.


 
Zb.: "Größte Sammlung im Internet": Anonymous sprengt Kinderpornoring - n-tv.de


----------



## Rabi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



sucxevious schrieb:


> Zb.: "Größte Sammlung im Internet": Anonymous sprengt Kinderpornoring - n-tv.de


 Was genau soll mir das jetzt sagen? Dass hacken legitim ist? Nein, ist es nicht, ganz egal welcher Konzern oder Privatmensch davon betroffen ist. Es verstößt gegen das Gesetz. Punkt, aus, fertig.


----------



## King_Sony (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Ich finde es ist nicht legal aber legitim, zumindest wenn es um das "sprengen" von Kinderpornoringen geht.


----------



## Rabi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Nein, es ist eben nicht legitim sich über Gesetze hinwegzusetzen, wenn man es halt gerade für angebracht hält. Selbstjustiz und Anarchie ist nichts erstrebenswertes, aber genau das, was da praktiziert wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



Rabi schrieb:


> Nein, es ist eben nicht legitim sich über Gesetze hinwegzusetzen, wenn man es halt gerade für angebracht hält. Selbstjustiz und Anarchie ist nichts erstrebenswertes, aber genau das, was da praktiziert wird.


 
Das Gesetz ist aber nicht immer korrekt. 
Und wenn selbst Politiker (man erinnere sich einmal an Nixon) sich darüber hinwegssetzen oder ihre eigene Interpretation verfolgen, kann der Rest der Bevölkerung das theoretisch genauso. 

Das Problem am Gesetz selbst ist eben, dass es eine künstliche Ansammlung von Richtlinien ist. Angefertigt von anderen Menschen und offen für jedermans Interpretation. Es ist nichts Absolutes und sehr oft kollidiert es mit der persönlichen Moral anderer Individuen. 

Zu allem Übel ist das Gesetz an vielen Stellen auch unlogisch. Warum, beispielsweise, hebt sich eine Straftat in den seltensten Fällen von selbst auf, wenn diese Straftat zum Schutze anderer Individuen begangen wurde, so wie es hier beispielsweise der Fall war?


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

eben, Legal und Legitim widersprechen sich oft. Es ist auch immer die Frage: In wessen Augen ist es legitim? 

In meinen Augen sind Kinderprons "schlecht", deswegen find ich die Aktion ok, sowas soltle nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Aber das sieht jeder anders


----------



## poiu (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

hmmm wollte Anonymous nicht irgendwas am 5.11 machen, da war doch was in denn news?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



poiu schrieb:


> hmmm wollte Anonymous nicht irgendwas am 5.11 machen, da war doch was in denn news?


 
Die wollten Facebook "zerstören"


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das Gesetz ist aber nicht immer korrekt.
> Und wenn selbst Politiker (man erinnere sich einmal an Nixon) sich darüber hinwegssetzen oder ihre eigene Interpretation verfolgen, kann der Rest der Bevölkerung das theoretisch genauso.
> 
> Das Problem am Gesetz selbst ist eben, dass es eine künstliche Ansammlung von Richtlinien ist. Angefertigt von anderen Menschen und offen für jedermans Interpretation. Es ist nichts Absolutes und sehr oft kollidiert es mit der persönlichen Moral anderer Individuen.
> ...


Also kann man machen was man will, da ja andere auch gegen Gesetze verstoßen?


Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Die wollten Facebook "zerstören"


Das war angeblich nur die Aussage von einem einzelnen Mitglied.


----------



## pibels94 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

die Facebook Zerstöraktion war echt der Knaller


----------



## zeldafan1 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*



pibels94 schrieb:


> die Facebook Zerstöraktion war echt der Knaller


 Der Knaller sind eher Leute die das ernst genommen haben. Jeder der halbwegs weiß was bei Anonymous abgeht und was sie wollen, weiß dass das nur eine "Troll-Op" war...


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Anonymous und Lulzsec mitglieder öffentlich geleakt. Brisante informationen*

Bei der Infrastruktur von FB sowieso unmöglich da was gross anzurichten. 
Zerstören wäre sowieso unmöglich - da hat ja bereits jede kleinere Firma ab 200 Mitarbeiter eine ziemlich durchdachte Infrastruktur inkl. x-hardware FW's Datensicherung, DMZ usw.
Auch die gerne angewandte DDoS-Attacke wäre innert kurzer Zeit nutzlos ins leere geroutet worden (hab ich gelesen)


----------

